
AMA with Pia Poppenreiter, Former CEO of Ohlala and Peppr - mariedm
https://womenmake.com/posts/JZy0rtbjFI/ama-with-pia-poppenreiter
======
mariedm
Hi HN, today I’m sharing an AMA we did yesterday with Pia Poppenreiter. She’s
the former CEO of Ohlala [1], a paid dating app. Although she can’t reveal
much from her new venture, she answered questions about the sex tech industry
among others.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106072)

